# 2009 Harbor Beach MDA Can-Can



## BallsRdragn (Jul 21, 2005)

Save the date sportsmen & women. 

*May 9th 2009*

Few changes this year are:

**Lowered entry fee!
**Early entry's raffle "One lucky team will fish for free"
**Two man limit stay's the same. (DNR rules have changed though)

Please feel free to chime in or contact me if you have any questions. If you wish to help sponsor the MDA tournament please feel free to reach me at 248-417-7552. The support of sportsmen & sponsors in the past have made this a growing event and we look forward to our 3rd annual MDA fundraiser tournament.

The below website will be updated shortly with event pictures, rule changes and the winners circle. 

Thank you.
HB MDA CC


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Looking forward to being able to participate this year. Sounds likes a great time and an even greater cause. Now, Bob can finally meet Getaway's twin. 

Ryan


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

Oh boy, twin Getaway's are in the house:lol:.

I'm sure this will be a blast like last year.

Looking forward to it Benny!

You better bring your "A" game Ryan:lol::lol:.


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

Good thing I bought 2000 gallons of gas last month!










Just kidding. The thought did cross my mind though.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

UNREEL said:


> Good thing I bought 2000 gallons of gas last month!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its not that crazy, except I think gas only has a shelf life of about 6 months. Bob, I'll see if I can find my A game, but as the season came to a close last year, I was only producing B- work. maddening.


----------



## BallsRdragn (Jul 21, 2005)

Yeh I still have that $4.40gal gas in our boat. I wonder if I can get a rebate?

Ben


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

I think I paid $3.59 when I put her away in Nov.

Should burn that tank fishin the river before I run up to Sanny for May.

Hopefully it stays around 2 bucks, but I doubt it...

As long as crew members can fish, I should be able to make the tournament trail....


----------



## BallsRdragn (Jul 21, 2005)

*2008 Winners & Winnings!*
*1st Place  Cluster  10fish*
_77.60lbs (50% from entrys)_
*2nd Place  Pryor Commitment  10fish *
_73.14lbs (30% from entrys)_
*3rd Place  Riptide  10 fish*
_63.06lbs (20% from entrys)_
*4th Place  Down/out  10 fish*
_58.05lbs (BIGJONs capt pak downrigger)_
*5th Place  Fish Patroll  10 fish*
_56.03lbs (Special Mate- Box fullof Bugsy Baits)_
*6th Place  4 Cs  10 fish*
_55.51lbs (Special Mate-Box w/ Raider,Pro-King & Silver Streaks)_
*Largest King * 
Pryor Commitment _12.81lbs (Cash$$) _
*Largest Trout * 
Riptide _13.35lbs (Cash$$) _
_Mounted free by _
_Acorn Ridge Taxidermy!_​


----------



## Mad Jack (Jun 26, 2001)

Hey Ben,
I had a blast last year fishin with Larry on fishpatroll, This was the best tourney I have taken part in.
Was talking with Bob K. and he has me talked into bringing my boat over this year to get the boat count up a little more if you will have us.
Looking forward to it again.


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

Salmon Stakes................April 25th

Lexington Tourney...........May 2nd

Harbor Beach Can-Can......May 9th



If all goes well we should be up to HB to join in on the fun and games...


----------



## DOUBLE DOWN (Aug 13, 2004)

I will always miss fishing the Blue Water Classic, but I think that fishing these charitabe events are the future of tournament fishing. They give you the most value for your buck and with strong Donor Support, they offer the closest relationship to a full fledged sponsored professional event such as Bass Masters and the WPT. It's a win-win contest for all!

Great job Benny! See you at the show-down.


----------



## BallsRdragn (Jul 21, 2005)

Mad Jack said:


> Hey Ben,
> I had a blast last year fishin with Larry on fishpatroll, This was the best tourney I have taken part in.
> Was talking with Bob K. and he has me talked into bringing my boat over this year to get the boat count up a little more if you will have us.
> Looking forward to it again.


Sure we'll have you! Ha ha.... remember early entries before May 1st get a raffle ticket to win a chance to fish the MDA-HB Can Can for free! 
Who will it be? :coolgleam


----------



## BallsRdragn (Jul 21, 2005)

UNREEL said:


> Salmon Stakes................April 25th
> 
> Lexington Tourney...........May 2nd
> 
> ...


Are we going to see a Jeff & Chad sighting also? :tdo12:


----------



## BallsRdragn (Jul 21, 2005)

DOUBLE DOWN said:


> I will always miss fishing the Blue Water Classic, but I think that fishing these charitabe events are the future of tournament fishing. They give you the most value for your buck and with strong Donor Support, they offer the closest relationship to a full fledged sponsored professional event such as Bass Masters and the WPT. It's a win-win contest for all!
> 
> 
> 
> Great job Benny! See you at the show-down.


I think we all miss fishing the BWC. Like you said product sponsorship is better this year then ever. Our sponsors have really step'd up to the plate. Even though were only paying out top 3, you have a chance to take home some GREAT VALUE prizes for 4th, 5th, & 6th. There will also be great prizes in our Raffle giveaway....and if you get your entry postdated by MAY 1st 2009 you could fish the HB-MDA Can Can for !!!FREE!!! with a raffle draw after the captains meeting at "Lets go Fishing" bait shop in Harbor Beach.

Bottom line is MDA gets 20% of the entry's and 100% of the raffle money. Everything else goes back to you.... the capt and crew that help support this event. 

Thank you all!
Ben Milo


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

BallsRdragn said:


> Are we going to see a Jeff & Chad sighting also? :tdo12:


 

I'm working on that...


----------



## BallsRdragn (Jul 21, 2005)

Get your early entry's in guys. Make sure it's post dated no later then May 1st 2009
for a chance to fish the HB-MDA Can Can for FREE!!! Entry fee is $250 this year. 
Please indicate your boat name on the memo part.

Checks payable to:

H.B.CanCan
P.O. Box 243
Harbor Beach, MI 48441

Thank you,

Ben Milo


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

BallsRdragn said:


> Get your early entry's in guys. Make sure it's post dated no later then May 1st 2009
> for a chance to fish the HB-MDA Can Can for FREE!!!
> 
> Checks payable to:
> ...


Whats the entry amount this year, I've got the pen in hand. Becoming the first entrant will probably be the only thing "Ofishally Broke" will have a chance to be first in, so I might as well run with it. :lol:


----------



## BallsRdragn (Jul 21, 2005)

chuckinduck said:


> Whats the entry amount this year, I've got the pen in hand. Becoming the first entrant will probably be the only thing "Ofishally Broke" will have a chance to be first in, so I might as well run with it. :lol:


Haha... from the way our sponsors have pulled together again this year, I'm certain you have a great chance of going home with something nice. The entry for 2009 is $250.00. If it makes you feel better...... 1st place for fastest check goes to Chuckinduck. No prize just a.... atta boy!:coolgleam


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

BallsRdragn said:


> Haha... from the way our sponsors have pulled together again this year, I'm certain you have a great chance of going home with something nice. The entry for 2009 is $250.00. If it makes you feel better...... 1st place for fastest check goes to Chuckinduck. No prize just a.... atta boy!:coolgleam


Hahah, thanks, I'm so honored. It sounds like a great time, and a great cause. Can't wait for May.


----------



## BallsRdragn (Jul 21, 2005)

If anyone wants any HB-MDA CanCan trifold's sent to them, just IM me or email me your address and I'll ship you out some. Or check your local shops along M-25 for them next week.
[email protected]

Thank you,
Ben


----------



## BallsRdragn (Jul 21, 2005)

I want to thank you all for the hit's on the website www.hbcancan.com. 

We have been able to add a comment section now. Feel free to chime in and tell us whats on your mind. 

Ben


----------



## fishinmachine2 (May 7, 2004)

chuckinduck said:


> Mine if fully removable Scott, how much did you tell me you paid to have that one professionally and permanently installed on the tiara again? LOL. Why don't you bring that bad ride over in two weeks and fish with us sissies!


LOL!!! I dont want to have to come over there and take your money!!:lol::lol: I really dont like sitting under it when its rainy windy and cold, i would rather be in my Lund out in the elements!!:lol::yikes: Good luck to everybody in the tournament!!

Scott


----------



## BallsRdragn (Jul 21, 2005)

*Early Entry Deadline.* 

Make sure you get your early entry's in today to the post office. If your envelope is post dated no later then today May1st 2009 your early entry will be excepted for a chance to "Fish for Free!" in the HB-MDA CanCan.

Thank you,
Ben Milo
HB-MDA CanCan
www.hbcancan.com


----------



## BallsRdragn (Jul 21, 2005)

I just got a call. We have added a BONUS for big KING. Big King winner will get a $75.00 gift cert to Andersons Pro bait on top of the allready sponsored $250. Thanks Joel! 

Not only that but a chance to get Mounted for FREE from Acorn Ridge.... wow that is appx total value $700 for big king! 

Ben Milo


----------



## Mad Jack (Jun 26, 2001)

Keeps getting better and better Ben.
Thanks to everyone that make this work.


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

I had to bring the boat home.

Doesn't look good for us. I'm taking her in to get looked at after my 12 mile wide-open run on Saturday. Just want do be sure I didn't break anything. Spent a couple hrs yesterday tighteneing down my countertop that got jarred loose. I will know for sure by Wed.


----------



## BallsRdragn (Jul 21, 2005)

UNREEL said:


> I had to bring the boat home.
> 
> Doesn't look good for us. I'm taking her in to get looked at after my 12 mile wide-open run on Saturday. Just want do be sure I didn't break anything. Spent a couple hrs yesterday tighteneing down my countertop that got jarred loose. I will know for sure by Wed.


Good job on saving some lives! I'm sorry to hear the ol girl took a bruising. For what it's worth I think many of us would of done the same thing.... wot. Keep us informed.


----------

